# Holy s#*! Another recall! Fromm this time.



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yikes! This is scary! :afraid:
> 
> Boy, these recalls on commercial food just don't stop, do they!
> 
> ...


What I find curious is that the majority of recalls involve chicken protein......granted, there are others, but before I even checked the items on the Fromm I had a feeling it was chicken. Sunny's breeder told me to stay away from chicken, which I have -- although he has gotten an occasional wing or something.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Vitamin D, when in excess can create toxicity...a build up of excessive calcium which can cause all kinds of problems...kidney, heart and more. Most over doses of vitamin d come from supplements, not from food, as I understand it. So I don't think it's the chicken in the food that caused this problem. Commercial food is cooked, thereby reducing or destroying many of the nutrients. So they put them back in again in the form of supplements. Somebody must have goofed here. It could be really dangerous over some time and what if no one had noticed? Some recalls have been for inadequate amounts of vitamins and minerals. Now this time they're putting in too much vitamin D. It's why I don't trust my dogs' nutrition to commercial food companies anymore. I don't know what would be wrong with feeding chicken as long as there's some variety and not just chicken or just any one meat.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Chicken as a raw meat had much, much higher levels of pathogens than other raw meats. It is as a result of the processing methods used. Pressure cooked chicken is perfectly safe in this regard. Also if it is cooked long enough the bones soften to the point where they are safe to eat. How much the nutrients fall due to prolonged cooking???
Eric.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Pathogens rarely bother dogs. I feed raw chicken...haven't had any issues. 

Cooking alters a lot of the nutrients, amino acids etc. http://rawfed.com/myths/cookedfood.html


----------

